# Ernie has a new camera.



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Barry is this to large? Mountain Camp mthod plus a Mann Lake pollen patty.
Ernie


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes. It's 1024px × 768px. I assume on a Windoz machine, you can click and hold on any image and a window appears that has Proporties info about the image. That is how it works for Mac users. Please try it again.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I right click the image from windoz/firefox and open the image properties. I see the location of his pic at photobucket, type (jpeg) and the size in pixels, 640x480. Perfect size is my vote! 

But I'm running 1680x1050 on a 22" monitor. Someone running at 1024x768 would see that 640x480 as being much larger.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bizzybee said:


> I right click the image from windoz/firefox and open the image properties. I see the location of his pic at photobucket, type (jpeg) and the size in pixels, 640x480. Perfect size is my vote!


Hey, who asked you to butt in! 
OK, how can that be? The file size is static. Shouldn't matter what monitor anyone has. How can you get 640x480 and I get 1024px × 768px under properties?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*320 x 240 & 640 x 480*

I have downsized the phot several times and when I do a preview it comes up Full Size.
I will work on it later.
Thanks for the help
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Modified Mountain Camp method.*

Ernie has a new camera.
This size is 160 X 120.
I placed a Mann Lake pollen patty on the plastic zip lock bag and then I poured a 50:50 mix of C&H granulated sugar and C&H Drivert sugar.
No smoke was used. The temperature was 48 degrees F with a 10 mph wind.











Regards,
Ernie


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Nice photo. I have to comment that that size is too small to see any detail. I'ts like a thumbnail.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Opps, too far the other way! We'll get this issue resolved soon.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wind guard. 640 x 480*

Here is a photo of a wind guard. Barry, how is the image size?










Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Mountain Camp Method Modified*

Here it is at a setting of 640 X 480 pixels


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I think that's pretty good Ernie. I also think the problem last night was that you were playing with the picture sizes at photobucket while I was looking and Barry at a different time when it was larger.

I was later opening the original file that I was on and PB was somehow holding on to the old resolution while I was also seeing the image you had reduced to 160xsomething.

It was all kinda nutty until I figured out what appeared to be happening.

But, like Barry says, we'll have a handle on it soon. I like the 640x480 size pretty well myself. I don't think it's too large so that it's distracting from the text and won't be as tough on the dial-up users if they decide to load the pics.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BEES4U said:


> Here is a photo of a wind guard. Barry, how is the image size?
> 
> Ernie


That's its Ernie! You got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*The 4th quart of Fumagillin is consumed within 24 hours*









(Notice the feed rim.)


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*duplicate*

oops, it's getting late


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Within 30 seconds.*

The bees are on the patties within 30 seconds! Ernie







:thumbsup:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*3 Mann Lake Patties*

This hive consumed their last patty in less than 6 days! I will get another photo in 7 to 10 days. Ernie


----------



## Show-me (Aug 3, 2007)

Very nice images, thank you for sharing.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Ernie, 
Is that a double brood? Did you place the pattie on top of the double? And finally, did you just "dump the sugar on the pollen patty?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*is that a double brood?*

Is that a double brood?
No, postings 13, 15, & 16 are all the same single hive.


Did you place the pattie on top of the double?
I placed the patties between the double.

And finally, did you just "dump the sugar on the pollen patty? 
I poured a 50:50 mix of C &H's Bakers Drivert sugar and granulated sugar over the patty.

On some singles I laid down the patty first, a one gallon Zip Lock bag to keep the patty moist and to support the sugar mix.

I fed some with the patty covered with a Zip Lock bag filled with one quart of 2:1 sugar syrup.

I use C & H granulated sugar for my dry or syrup feedings.
Give it a try. Your bees will well fed and not stressed for nutrition.
I will have an updated photo of feeding later this afternoon as it should be another good warm day for working bees and taking photos.
Ernie


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I do not know what C&h sugar is. We have granualted and icing. At what temp did you start this? We are getting to about -5 Celcius next week (predictions) 
Did i understand this correctly, you put the patty in the ziplock? How do the bees get at it?

RR


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

Is the Drivert sugar, powdered sugar? Why do you mix it with granulated sugar. So you put the pollen patties inside a zip lock baggie with either just the dry sugar or with a 2:1 syrup solution? And you poke holes in the baggies for the bees to feed thru? Or did you put the pollen patty on top of the frames and then covered them with a zip lock baggie full of syrup? Thanks for the good info and pictures.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

11/02/09
It's time to feed a few hives
Ernie


----------

